# 100 Watt Lamp



## ganjadude11 (Mar 27, 2008)

is it ok to use a 100 watt light bulb for seedlings and get sufficient growth


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes - if it is a 100 watt HPS or MH light bulb and matched ballast.  Incandescant bulbs or mercury vapor lights are no good for growing.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 27, 2008)

^ YUP.

if its a flo.-

 flourecents work fine for babies but you will want an HID light for proper bud formation.


----------



## Cole (Mar 27, 2008)

I use 100 fluoresent shop light for seedlings and get good growth


----------



## ganjadude11 (Mar 28, 2008)

its a 100 watt halogen light with a light output of 1600 lumens


----------



## Growdude (Mar 28, 2008)

ganjadude11 said:
			
		

> its a 100 watt halogen light with a light output of 1600 lumens


 
Halogen is bad for growing, wrong spectrum and too much heat.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 28, 2008)

^ YUP! buy another light asap! flo. or HID like HPS or MH.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 28, 2008)

No good. 100 bucks will buy you a 400 watt hps. That's what I would do. Take care and be safe.


----------



## ganjadude11 (Mar 29, 2008)

so a 150 watt incandescente wont work, what if it says that its for growing plants


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 29, 2008)

ganjadude11 said:
			
		

> so a 150 watt incandescente wont work, what if it says that its for growing plants


 
Then they did their job to reel you in.   Anything with a filament like that does not work for growing.  I think it's one of those Grow n Show lights.

It's so inefficient for growing.  _And_ hot like growdude said.  Your meter will be spinning for nothing.


----------

